
Ask HN: If you were to start Linux from scratch, what would you do differently? - ohduran
It surely is just me, but I have noticed several people in the HN community and others openly complaining about the Linux kernel, and mainstream operating systems in general. I&#x27;m sure that, along the way, decisions were made and trade-offs had to be faced, and that resulted in the operating systems we have today.<p>What, in your opinion, do you think are the decisions that, in retrospective, should have been made differently? Like, for instance, is the concept of File the right abstraction? Is the use of bitwise to assign permissions in files the right one?<p>I&#x27;m looking forward to your answers.
======
downerending
IIRC, one of the creators of Unix said he'd spell creat(2) with an 'e'.

------
eyberg
fork has to go - it's unsafe, slow and worst of all - there is a ton of
software that uses it - it's not an easy fix because of this but there are a
few of us looking at ways of slowly getting rid of it

~~~
dastx
Out of curiousity, what's the alternative?

